# The iodine debate..



## karen18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about iodine, and when to know if you're taking to much?

I have mild Graves Disease and I was diagnosed 3-months ago which most of you already know 

In my quest to get healthy I have been taking a mineral supplement called citramin:

http://www.organicbeautyworld.com.au/zensc/safe-citramin-organic-liquid-minerals-500ml-p-105.html

This stuff is amazing, however I have been feeling terrible lately, and now I'm trying to figure out what is causing it?

Dizzy spells, muscle weakness, exhaustion etc.

I thought either my levels are off, I have some other illness, or my mineral supplement or diet is effecting my health?

My Endo just reduced my meds the other day from 5mg a day, back to 5mg ever second day.

My levels were:

Free T4: 11.4 pmol/L Ref Range: (10.0-19.0)
TSH: 2.01 mIU/L Ref Range: (0.50-4.0)

This is classified as normal, but why am I still feeling like rubbish?

Lovkln, was nice enough to tell me that this range is still on the low side. That might be why my endo reduced my meds on Tuesday. However that was 3-days ago, shouldn't I be feeling a bit better by now?

I just need to know at this point if I'm okay to keep taking my mineral supplement as well? Minerals are important, and I can't see me finding a good supplement without iodine in it.

Gone are the days when I could do anything I liked. Now I'm finding myself watching everything I eat and trying to figure out why I still feel like rubbish everyday. So frustrating!

One more thing... My endo now knows that my cousin has Celiac Disease, and that my Great Grandmother was a type 1 diabetic. He is now testing me for everything because he told me that auto immune diseases tend to travel in packs and I may have one of the other auto immune diseases as well. I've already had Graves Eye, which has now settled. After reserching, the only thing I have all the symptoms for is Adrenal fatigue... I hope not, but after the tests are run I'll let you all know.

Thanks everyone... I will be happy when I have a bit more normality back in my life. It's already been 3-months. I need a job but to tired to work. RAI is it a better option???


----------

